# Normandy Lodge White river Ont Canada



## kbreck (Jul 25, 2004)

Has anyone used this lodge and how's the fishing in the lake.How's the lake for boating (many rocks ?)


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a link to their website. http://www.duenorth.net/normandylodge/index.html

My group was looking at it as an option for our fishing trip last year. I talked to the owner (a German man and his wife) and He seemed nice on the phone. I just called to get a little bit of information and we ended up talking for over a 1/2 hour. I'm sure that wasnt cheap for him on his radio phone.  Good luck if you go and make sure you post on your experience.

Thanks


----------

